# chipped molar



## Crystal Heidler (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi, I'm a new member and my 1 year old Vizsla Riley has got a chipped cusp off the upper bigger molar, I can see some pink. I was wondering if anyone has had a vet recommend a composite filling instead of a metal cap/pulling the tooth. I want to preserve the teeth since she's so young.


Thanks!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

You want to get to a veterinary dentist ASAP, look them up and see who's closest.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

This exact thing happened to our girl. We opted for extraction of the tooth which cost us about $400. A root canal (which needs to be done with the pulp of the tooth exposed) would have been over $2,000 and may not have even worked. She has done great with the missing molar. The only thing we have had to change is I don't give her antlers or water buffalo horns as chews anymore. 

If you do go the route of a root canal, you'll need to find a specialty vet as most regular vets don't do them.

Edited to add, you will need to do something sooner rather than later. With the pulp (pink you can see) exposed, it's not a matter of if but when infection sets in. It's also extremely painful for them.


----------

